# Jerk Cord Question



## GGreenway (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm trying to make a jerk cord for a couple of decoys and I need some help.  What is the best way and the cheapest way to create a jerk cord.  Any tips would help.


----------



## Nitro (Dec 11, 2006)

1- Tie out screw
1- Bungee cord
2- Decoys
50' of decoy line (or string)

Place tie out screw into mud, Attach bungee cord to screw,tie decoy line to bungee cord, attach decoys two-three feet apart. Pull string as needed to create movement on the water and in the decoy spread. 

Good luck, a jerk string is one of the most effective tactics Waterfowlers have.


----------



## sdduckman (Dec 11, 2006)

*Feeder Butt Jerk String*

I have used a feeder butt, just tying halfway down the anchor line with a heavier weight. Pulls the feeder down and makes very realistic movements of the feeder.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 11, 2006)

For deeper water or places where the screw tie out will not work, take a empty gallon paint can and fill with cement with a eye screw sticking out (best to paint all flat black).  Attach string and yank away.


----------



## tim1225agr (Dec 11, 2006)

T Post (FENCE POST)
One screen door spring.
Decoy line
1 I bolt
and a Mojo stick.


Attach the spring to the t-post, tie line to that.  Attach decoys to string as desired.  run the string through an I bolt in mojo stick to hide the line pull line to where you are sitting and let rip tater chip


----------



## G Duck (Oct 22, 2007)

tie a string around your neck and get your friend to pull it


----------



## dognducks (Oct 22, 2007)

i took a 5lb weight a bungee cord and three decoys and a spool of decoy line. i attached the bungee to the weight and tied the decoy line onto it. i tied a decoy about every 3 feet and put a clip on the end were i didn't have to put the hole spool in my bag i could just clip it to the last decoy. sounds a little confusing i guess. It really got the water moving for us last year. really made the decoys come alive on nonwind days


----------



## Nitro (Oct 22, 2007)

Wow, that looks exactly like what I described.

No matter, a jerk cord is way better than a "rubberhead Mojo" mofo, mo betta spinning wing decoy...............

Gives the junior members something to do while waiting for Ducks.

I promise you, a jerk string will put birds in the freezer.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Oct 22, 2007)

A small anchor or eye bolt conreted into a coffee can works good for the weight, enjoy mine.  Use two large swivels to attach the cord to the decoy line, saves a lot of tangling if they are seperated packing in and out.


----------



## h20fowlin (Oct 22, 2007)

Knowing when to pull it and making sure the ducks don't see your arm flailing like a banshee is critical too.

We use a bell anchor, two bungee cords, decoys, and green nylon cord rope.  

And remember...K.I.S.S


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 22, 2007)

i've used a small mushroom anchor.


----------



## rip18 (Oct 22, 2007)

I bought one of the  small folding Danforth-style kayak anchors.  It has worked great & is the easiest, lightest anchor I have tried.  They are available at most marine stores for about 10 bucks...

Here is an example - http://cgi.ebay.com/kayak-anchor_W0...ryZ87089QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dognducks (Oct 22, 2007)

agarr said:


> Wow, that looks exactly like what I described.
> 
> No matter, a jerk cord is way better than a "rubberhead Mojo" mofo, mo betta spinning wing decoy...............
> 
> ...



i agree 100%. i have a mojo and we kill more birds with the jerk cord than the mojo anyday. Mojos just a little easier to use.


----------

